# Hernia Op



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Has anyone had a hernia operation by local anaesthetic and if so, what was it like? Scary?? How long do you have to have off work afterwards?
Vita


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

Had mine done a year ago and was fine. The needle in the arm makes you a bit drowsey and there is no pain at all . Should take about 20 mins but when prodding about inside the surgeon said there were 2 so took 1 hr. 15 mins but all very interesting to watch and had a sandwich and went home . Healed quicker than before with full hospital buisiness. Best of luck.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

When it's done try not to laugh!!!
Richard


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Or cough!

And definitely no sneezing!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I had a hernia done in the traditional way i.e. full anaesthetic, well I needed that just to get me through the hospital gate!

If your work involves a lot of standing or manual labour then it will be at least six weeks before you think of going back.

You'll be amazed how many things are connected 'down there'afterwards too.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It will definitely stop you from farting in church, and you had better sign up for a bit of chastity for a while too!

Whatever you do, as with post-vasectomy, do not go all out bravado manly and start heavy lifting straight away.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Hernia op*

Well, thanks for that Guys - and I cetainly wont be going all manly as I'm not that way inclined - us females get the odd hernia too, especially Aries ones (I want it and I want it now) who can't wait for their fella to get home to move the wardrobe/concrete blocks/jam roly poly. It'll be a good excuse not to have to shift the boxes of A4 around the building at work then. All the best for 2009. Vita


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well how was I to know that Vita the username is also your real name and thus you are the female of the species?

Is sallytraffic female? NO!


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Hernia op*

Well, blow me, you could've knocked me down wiv a fevva. any other surprises up your sleeve? Being blonde, I'm a bit slow on the uptake ...


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Hernia op*

And while I'm on about things I don't know, Pippin ... why do we have a golden glove by our names then?


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Vita
That glove is a crown me thinks.

Ron [no mistake there re M/F]


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

A CROWN! Am I a princess at last?


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes your majesticnuss. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*hernia op*

I'm off to buy some elbow-length gloves tomorrow then to go with my lovely crown, and some glass slippers for my hospital visit. Bow and scrape ... Oh, there are an awful lot of these crowns - are they not that exclusive then?


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

No common as muck :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Oh, Ron! So disappointed  . Oh well, at least I won't have to fork out on a new stretch M/H - and I will not be needing the gloves and slippers. Wellies and Marigolds as usual ...


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

back on topic 
I had one done over 13 years ago with an epidural.
Not scary at all , nice premed made me all fuzzy  
I had to go private as at the time the NHS wouldnt do heria ops with a local.
Recovered pretty quickly , back to work in about 10 days (desk work)
Biggest problem was watching the simpsons, had to turn it off cos laughing hurt so much !
Solpadine was my friend


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Hernia op*

Glad it wasn't scary! I chose my hospital today - what has happened to the NHS? Apparently there is hardly any waiting list so I'm saving the no- claims bonus on my PMI, and although I will have a local, I'll also get a nice bit shot of valium. I'll get some Solpadine in beforehand then.
Thanks for the info.
Vita


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Ive had two hernia ops done the traditional general way. Would have no quarms at all if offered a local... just take my ipod and id be away! Got to be better than feeling when you come round from anathestic.


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hello Vita, good luck with your op. It's nearly eight weeks since I had mine under full anaesthetic ( they’ve improved a lot in recent years ) and was surprised that I felt so good when I awoke. The surgeon told me that it was quite a large hernia and the incision was about 9 inches long. They don’t do keyhole for this op at my hospital. All the staff were fantastic and very reassuring.
Tea and toast about an hour later and home an hour after that.
No driving for about a fortnight as you need to be capable of making an emergency stop. No lifting shopping bags or anything heavier for 6 weeks in case you break the stitches. I’m of the male gender and it was no big disappointment that they suggested that I did not use the hoover  
I took solpadine for about two weeks but I never experienced too much pain.
You just need to take it easy so that you don’t undo the surgeons work.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Hernia OP*

Thanks for all the positive info - feel much happier about it now. Vita


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Hi you guys again - Just to say you were right and it wasn't at all scary. I had the going to sleep method after all, came home a couple of hours later, and it hasn't been overly painful either. can't think what I was worrying about! Thanks again
Vita


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome back Vita. Glad all went well and make sure you get the men to do the lifting/housework/ironing/all other jobs assumed to be womens' for as long as you can get away with it :lol: 

Sue


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Sue - my son comes round every Sunday with my grandsons and does all my man-type jobs, even when I'm well, and my daughter has been staying each night and doing everything else, so I feel well-indulged. Just can't wait to get driving again! Vita


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I had key hole surgery last Tuesday under a general anaesthetic. I left hospital about 2 hours after the op when I could pee spontaneusly. I have had no real pain but some discomfort. 
I have a band of bruising below my belly button where the baloon is inserted and then blown up to let the camera through and also two other holes where the instruments entered. I am a bit swollen lower down [well Lindford Christie would be jealous] and a nice shade of blue/black. I can easily walk 3 miles and in fact feel a lot less stiff walking than if I sit about. I drove locally yesterday and mooched round B&Q for an hour.
Roll on next weekend at Cornish Farm when I hope to be able to boogy to the band that Eddy is so kindly providing, just hope they don't do the Twist as I will never get down or back up.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Hernia op*

Isn't it just great when it's done with and you can get on with life! Have a good time boogying! I shall be on Dartmoor (weather permitting).


----------

